# Apache-VirtualHost "Frage"



## LaZo-61 (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,

Betriebssystem : SusE Linux Enterprise Server 9 ( SP3 )

Ich habe alles installiert, habe keine feste IP sondern Dynamic DNS 
Habe Apache installiert ( eingeschaltet ) und klappt auch wunderbar aber wenn ich VirtualHost machen will funkt das irgendwie nicht 

http.conf

<VirtualHost *:80>
ServerName http://www.xxxxxxx.org
DocumentRoot /home/xxx/public_html/
</VirtualHost>


Klappt auch wunderbar, aber wenn ich ein zweites Domain eingebe das selbe nur andere domaun und andere Verzeichniss ( DocumentRoot ) kommt leider immer das selbe index raus ?

Kann mir jemand helfen.. ?


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Versuche es mal so:

```
ServerRoot "/var/www/htdocs"
Listen 80
ServerName benutzername.dyndns.org
 
<VirtualHost *:80>
DocumentRoot /var/www/htdocs
ServerName benutzername.dyndns.org
</VirtualHost>
 
<VirtualHost *:80>
DocumentRoot /home/username/public_html
ServerName subdomain.benutzername.dyndns.org
</VirtualHost>
```
Wenn ich mich nämlich recht erinner, musst Du für den eigentlichen Server auch ein vHost einrichten.

Pfade und/oder Domains ggf. anpassen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## LaZo-61 (15. Mai 2006)

muss ich davor andere einstellungen machen , mein freund sagt Dynamic DNS geht nicht du brauchst ne Feste IP um VirtualHost nutzen zu können, und du musst DNS registiereen lassen stimmt das ?


----------



## Flex (15. Mai 2006)

Nein, du brauchst keine statische IP Adresse dafür, dank dieser Einstellung:
<VirtualHost *:80>

Das Sternchen ist eine Wildcard und funktioniert somit für jede IP auf der dein Server momentan läuft.


----------



## LaZo-61 (15. Mai 2006)

ja muss ich davor dann paar einstellungen machen ? Bei Yast ? z .b bei DNS oder so mein freund hat irgendwas von BIND gesprochen kann mir jemand helfen ?

Bei der http.conf

ist das egal wo ich das hin schreibe oder ist da eine bestimmte stelle ? 
<VirtualHost *:80>
DocumentRoot /var/www/htdocs
ServerName xxxxxxxxxxx.de
</VirtualHost>


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Mai 2006)

DynDNS funktioniert auch mit vHosts.
DynDNS ist ja nur dazu da, dass Du immer unter der gleichen Adresse erreichbar bist..... trotz ständig wechselnder IP.
Bei mir funktionieren vHosts mit DynDNS ohne Probleme.

BIND = DNS
Einen DNS brauchst Du nicht.
Sollte es sich jedoch um Phantasie Domains handeln, kannst Du die Phantasie Domains in der hosts-Datei eintragen oder alternativ zentral einen internen DNS betreiben.
Handelt es sich jedoch um echte Domains und Du willst diese auch von Intern aufrufen können, sollte Dein Router Loopback unterstützen..... alternativ wieder die hosts-Datei oder ein interner DNS.

Wo Du die vHosts einträgst ist vom Prinzip egal, nur dürfen sie nicht innerhalb von anderen Einstellungen stehen.
Am besten trägst Du sie ganz am Ende von der httpd.conf ein.


----------



## LaZo-61 (15. Mai 2006)

woher kann ich wissen das mein router Loopback unterstützt ?
hab ein Fritzbox 7050


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Mai 2006)

Dazu stellst Du erstmal sicher dass die Domain (und somit der Server) von aussen zu erreichen ist (dass lässt Du z.b. durch einen Bekannten überprüfen).
Wenn dieses funktioniert, dann rufst Du die Domain von Intern aus auf..... dann solltest Du auf Deinem Server landen.

Da meine "kleine" FRITZ!Box SL Loopback unterstützt, kannst Du aber eigentlich davon ausgehen dass Deine "grosse" FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7050 auch Loopback unterstützt..... was anderes würde mich doch sehr wundern.


----------



## LaZo-61 (16. Mai 2006)

meinen server kann man von aussen erreichen, naja jetzt versuche ich es mal wenns nicht klappt melde ich mich wieder, vielen dank für die beiträge


----------



## LaZo-61 (16. Mai 2006)

ich glaub ich weiss woran das problem liegt, ich hab die domain weitergeleitet kann das wegen dem sein ? weil bei 1und1 kann ich nicht meine DynDNS daten eingeben kann nur das ändern

Nameserver 	 1&1 Nameserver
IP-Adresse (A-Eintrag)	1&1 IP-Adresse
Mailserver (MX-Eintrag)  1&1 Mailserver

Und kann Weiterleitung machen 


Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Mai 2006)

Du versuchst bei 1&1 Deine dynamische IP für die Domain einzutragen?
Theoretsich müsste es gehen..... macht aber absolut keinen Sinn, da Du ja jedesmal wenn Dein Router eine Verbindung aufbaut, eine neue IP bekommst.
Und dann wird die Domain sicherlich nicht sofort erreichbar sein..... bei Freecity z.b. dauert es ca. 4 Stunden.
Ausserdem ist es nicht gerade komfortabel jedesmal mit der neuen IP zu 1&1 zu rennen und sie dort einzutragen.
Hierzu sind die DynDNS Anbieter wesentlich besser geeignet..... der Router kann die neue IP dem Anbieter (wenn gewünscht) automatisch mitteilen und die Adresse ist in nur wenigen Minuten erreichbar.

Mir scheint dass Du DynDNS mit einer dynamischen IP verwechselst.
Mit DynDNS beschreibt man einen Anbieter der einen DNS (in Verbindung mit einer Adresse in Form von z.b. dein-name.dyndns.org) speziell für dynamisch vergebene IP's anbietet.
So ist Dein heimischer Server trotz ständig wechselnder IP immer unter dein-name.dyndns.org erreichbar.
Andernfalls müsstest Du allen Leuten die auf Deinen Server zugreifen sollen, immer die aktuelle IP mitteilen.


----------



## LaZo-61 (17. Mai 2006)

das heisst ich brauche ne feste IP weil das kann ich nicht eintragen dein-name.dyndns.org das hab ich bei mein router gespeichert hab einen und damit kann man mich auch erreichen aber wo soll ich das eintragen bei meiner domain geht nicht hab nur die möglichkeit die zu ändern

Nameserver 1&1 Nameserver
IP-Adresse (A-Eintrag) 1&1 IP-Adresse
Mailserver (MX-Eintrag) 1&1 Mailserver

?


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Mai 2006)

"dein-name" war natürlich nur ein Beispiel.
Um das DynDNS Angebot von www.dyndns.org nutzen zu können, musst Du Dich dort natürlich erst registrieren.
Anschliessend gibts Du die Daten im Router ein und kannst dann die DynDNS Adresse nutzen.

Wenn Du eine "echte" Domain (z.b. www.dein-name.de) nutzen willst, brauchst Du entweder eine feste IP oder einen Anbieter der echte Domains auch auf dynamische IP's weiterleitet.
Im letzterem Fall ist mir nur www.kontent.com bekannt der einen solchen Dienst anbietet.
Eine feste IP für DSL bekommst Du nur bei Deinem DSL Anbieter (sofern dieser es auch anbietet) und dann meist auch nur gegen Aufpreis.

Und halte Dich bitte an korrekte Gross-/Kleinschreibung und Satzzeichensetzung (hat zu Anfang doch auch geklappt).


----------



## LaZo-61 (17. Mai 2006)

also ich hab was getestet, hab meine dynamische IP bei 1und1 Domain angegeben und man kann mich erreichen Aber ! wenn man meinedomain.net eingibt kann man mich erreichen ! wenn man "WWW".meinedomain.net eingibt kommt Seite Fehlgeschlagen kann mir jemand helfen  mit www kann man mich nicht erreichen ?


----------

